# Ladyfingers - AG doll - Sparkly Holiday Lounging Pajamas



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

American Girl Knitting Pattern - Part of Handout #4
Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
October, 2012

SPARKLY HOLIDAY LOUNGING PAJAMAS

#6 US needles
Markers
Baby sport yarn, fingering yarn, or any yarn weight #2 or #3

Yarn used in photo: White baby yarn with scattered pink, lavender, and yellow spots. Trim: Martha Stewarts Glittery Eyelash yarn in lavender

Top:

Using #6 US needles and sport yarn or fingering yarn, cast on 46 stitches.
Knit across row in the back loops of each stitch.
Neckline: Rib in K1, P1 for 3 rows.
Purl across row, placing markers as follows:
Purl 7, Place Marker (PM) - Purl 10 - PM - Purl 12 - PM - Purl 10 - PM - Purl 7 = 46 sts.
Row 1: Knit across increasing BEFORE and AFTER each marker (knit in front and back of st) - 8 sts incr.
Row 2: Purl, slipping markers from left needle to the right needle. Drop white yarn.
Next Row: Attach lavender eyelash yarn and knit 2 rows.
With white yarn, work 6 rows (keeping to established increase pattern).
Next Row: Attach lavender eyelash yarn and knit 2 rows.
Work 2 rows with white yarn working increases - EXCEPT when knitting sleeves, rib in K1, P1 on both Row 1 and Row 2.
Continue to work Rows 1 and 2 until you have 102 sts on needle, divided as follows: 14 (right back), Marker, 24 (sleeve), M, 26 (front), M, (24 sleeve), M, and 14 (left back). End with purl row. 

Cap Sleeves:

Knit 14, remove marker, BIND OFF IN RIBBING 24 sleeve sts, remove marker, knit 26 sts, BIND OFF IN RIBBING 24 sleeve sts, knit remaining 14 sts. = 54
Purl across row, pull stitches tightly at underarm areas. = 54 stitches.
Work 4 rows with white yarn - stockinet stitch.
Attach lavender eyelash yarn and knit 2 rows.
Work 6 rows with white yarn - stockinet stitch.
Attach lavender eyelash yarn and knit 2 rows.
Work 6 rows with white yarn - stockinet stitch.
Attach lavender eyelash yarn and knit 2 rows.
Work 4 rows in K1, P1 ribbing. Bind off in ribbing. Sew back seam. Weave in ends.

Pajama Pants:

Use #6 US needles, sport weight, baby yarn or fingering yarn
One ring marker

Yarn used in photo: white baby yarn with pink, lavender and yellow spots.
Trim: Martha Stewarts Glittery Eyelash yarn in lavender.

With white yarn cast on 52 sts. Rib in K1, P1 for 8 rows. Work in stock.st. for 8 rows.
Next Row: Increase in FIRST stitch, knit 25 sts, PLACE MARKER, knit 25 stitches, increase in LAST stitch. = 54 sts.
Next Row: Increase in FIRST stitch, increase BEFORE and AFTER center marker, increase in LAST st. (4 stitches increased on every knit row).
You will increase in the center of the pants in order to accommodate the dolls puffy cloth body.
Continue until there are 82 sts on needle.
Knit across 41 sts, remove marker, TURN and purl back on the same 41 sts for the first leg. Work in Stock. St. for 18 rows. 
Attach lavender eyelash yarn and knit 2 rows.
Work 6 rows with white yarn.
Attach lavender eyelash yarn and knit 2 rows.
Work 6 rows with white yarn.
Attach lavender eyelash yarn and knit 2 rows.
Work next 2 rows in K1, P1 ribbing. Bind off in ribbing. 
Second Pant Leg: 
Attach yarn on right side and knit across 41 stitches. Work in stockinet stitch for 18 rows. Follow above instructions for attaching lavender eyelash yarn - continue to complete the second leg. Bind off in ribbing. Sew leg seams. Weave in ends.

Headband:

With white yarn, cast on 56 stitches. Knit in K1, P1 ribbing for 2 rows. Attach lavender eyelash yarn and knit 2 rows. With white yarn, knit in K1, P1 ribbing for 2 rows. Bind off in ribbing. Sew back seam.

Slippers:

With white yarn, cast on 18 stitches. Knit in garter stitch for 14 rows. Bind off. Fold this piece together - longwise. Sew seam at each end - one is the heel the other is the toe area. Attach a pom-pom made with lavender eyelash yarn on each slipper toe.

Option #2: COOL SLUMBER PARTY PJs

Yarn used in photo: multi-colored blue yarn, light turquoise long-strand eyelash yarn.

Same top, multi-colored blue trimmed on the bottom edge with turquoise long-strand yarn. Short 
Pants - legs knit for only 12 rows, then added turquoise long-strand eyelash yarn, and knit fluffy slippers in turquoise eyelash yarn

Option #3: SHORTIE PJ SET

Yarn used in photo: White baby sport yarn, trimmed with "Baby Clouds" stripes in multi-pastel colors.
Same capped sleeve top, with knee pants.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Elaine Beautiful as always.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Elaine just in time for Christmas lovely outfits!


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Elaine just in time for Christmas and the outfits are lovely!


----------



## junel (May 5, 2012)

Wow, I can add this to my growing to do list before Christmas. Thank you for your generosity.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Elaine, always masterpieces for those dolls!!!


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

What great work


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you so much for all of the lovely patterns you provide. I made the Maryjanes and the slipper socks and both worked out beautifully. Your patterns are very easy to follow and turn out GREAT.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

gdhavens said:


> Thank you so much for all of the lovely patterns you provide. I made the Maryjanes and the slipper socks and both worked out beautifully. Your patterns are very easy to follow and turn out GREAT.


I thank you too - your patterns are so wonderful and I get so excited when I see a post from you!!!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks again ladyfingers! Very cute!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Adorable as always.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow once again Elaine.....so pretty!


----------



## Desert Knitter (Mar 4, 2012)

Very, very cute. Thank you for sharing your patterns.


----------



## sandy2 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you yet again, Elaine! I'm so impressed with your creativity.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Again, Thank you for your generosity in sharing your beautiful designs.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Cute. Iknow some girls would love these.


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you for your lovely patterns....I have a long list to-do of your patterns for GDs. Now to get started.


----------



## Andree (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Great outfits.


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

do you have a pattern for either AG or Barbie for a gymnastic outfit for my GD for Christmas.


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

I do love your patterns! Thank you so much for sharing!!!


----------



## SewCrazy (Nov 12, 2012)

Thank you so much! This has been added to my list of things to do.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Lovely outfits I only wish we could buy dolls like that over here that don't cost and arm and a leg


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you Elaine. That is very pretty.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

More winning patterns - thank you!


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

Wonderful patterns as usual . So many to choose from . Keep up the great work .


----------



## Travelgal (Sep 20, 2012)

Need to add this to my list of outfits to make. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Travelgal (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you so much. My list of items to make keeps growing! LOL.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you, Elaine. What can I say--cute outfits as usual. I still wonder when you have time to do anything else except design these cute patterns.


----------



## crazydolls (Oct 22, 2012)

Thank you so much for your sharing


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm retired from the medical field and am now thoroughly enjoying staying home and "just puttering around". I knit, I read, I write patterns, I watch TV, I download music from iTunes to my iPod, and I "walk-to-the-beat" around the house, with a momma cat, a teenage cat, and a 5 weeks old kitten chasing after me, thinking it's "playtime".

I do a lot of knitting when I'm on vacation at my timeshare condo on the beach at Oceanside, Calif. the second week in March every year. I take a tiny duffle bag with my clothes, make-up, and hair stuff. I also take a big duffle bag stuffed with yarn, needles, my AG doll and usually one book of "100 Knitting Stitches" to review for doll clothes pant legs or skirts.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Ladyfingers said:


> I'm retired from the medical field and am now thoroughly enjoying staying home and "just puttering around". I knit, I read, I write patterns, I watch TV, I download music from iTunes to my iPod, and I "walk-to-the-beat" around the house, with a momma cat, a teenage cat, and a 5 weeks old kitten chasing after me, thinking it's "playtime".
> 
> I do a lot of knitting when I'm on vacation at my timeshare condo on the beach at Oceanside, Calif. the second week in March every year. I take a tiny duffle bag with my clothes, make-up, and hair stuff. I also take a big duffle bag stuffed with yarn, needles, my AG doll and usually one book of "100 Knitting Stitches" to review for doll clothes pant legs or skirts.


That sounds awesome - good for you!!!!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Very, very pretty, love the sparkles. Eyelash yarn its expensive so I am very hesitant to try it. lol

here is the pattern in pdf format.

Rhyanna


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

You are a very busy lady, and with that schedule, you should stay young for a very long, long time. lol


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

You don't have to buy - just take a little peek at the yarn company in Turkey. Go to yarnparadise.com. Then click on the list on the left side - look at eyelash yarns, metallic yarns, yarns with beads and/or sequins, etc - just the fancy stuff. If you see a yarn you like, click on it and it will open to the entire page, giving all the specifics, including a close-up look so you can see the "sparkles", metallic threads, beads, etc. 

I have purchased quite a few items from this catalog company and have had no problems. They take US credit cards, mail it out immediately, and it's delivered to my door within 5-6 days. I buy in small amounts because the shipping almost "killed me" one time when I ordered over $100 worth of yarn - the shipping costs were atrocious!

But, even though you don't buy anything, it's still fun to "browse" around this website. You can always check with a US yarn company to see if they carry the same product, once you see something you like. 

Window shopping at Yarn Paradise in Turkey is awesome!


----------



## Travelgal (Sep 20, 2012)

I clicked on the yarnparadise.com website and it took me to a yarn paradise in North Carolina???? Is this the same company? Do you think I did something wrong??


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

I just now did a search on Google and Bing for "yarnparadise.com" - it did indeed go to a place in the U.S.

I then tried "Yarn Paradise Turkey" - and it went directly to the Turkish yarn shop. There is a Tuesday "Special" going on, so the face page looks different - just click on the "eyelash - sale - yarn pictured". It will give you a full page of gorgeous eyelash yarns. Just run your cursor over the main photo to see a very up close image of the eyelash strands. Fascinating!


----------



## Travelgal (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks!! I found the Yarn Paradise Turkey site.....they sure have some wonderful yarns through out the entire site...and the prices are not bad. Thanks for the lead....guess my stash is going to grow after the holidays LOL


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Glad you enjoyed window shopping at the Turkish yarn company. The only drawback with ordering yarn from this company is that you have to purchase a package of either 4 (3 oz. size) or 6 or 8 (2 oz. size) balls of yarn. I purchased a package of the crayon colored, self-striping yarn in bright blue, green, yellow and red - See the one-piece jumpsuit with long tossle cap photo AND the dress with yellow "furry metallic" top and crayon full skirt - made from the same 3 oz. ball of yarn. I now have 3 balls left, but will create something else later.

The "furry" metallic yarn is absolutely gorgeous! I have packages of 6 balls in white, yellow, light blue, and medium blue. See the "Holiday Party Dress" in light blue furry metallic with tiny white pom-pom trim. Love this yarn!

I have almost all of the self-striping yarn colors - and they are such fun to work with, nice and soft and just the right weight for doll clothes.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Elaine
They sound lovely, but without an income, can't buy anything. Anyway I do have a stash of regular yarn, trying to sell some of the machine knit yarn I have.
I've crocheted and designed a couple of barbie skirts, and a barbie dress...problem is I did not write down the pattern to the barbie dress and its on its way to a child.

Rhyanna


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

cabbagehome said:


> Cute. Iknow some girls would love these.


Love your quote about grandkids it has been a favorite of mine for years


----------



## Monique68 (Jun 28, 2013)

very nice


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Ladyfingers said:


> American Girl Knitting Pattern - Part of Handout #4
> Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
> October, 2012
> 
> ...


V nice


----------

